# Squawk Box Giveaway



## nodakoutdoors.com

Northern Skies Outfitters will be giving away a 2-speaker Squawk Box Ecaller (with custom MP3) as soon as he reaches 1000 likes on Facebook. To be entered - simply like him on facebook and come back here and post up that you did...that's it.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Northern- ... 1850732834


----------



## JDP

done


----------



## wtrfowl14

Done and ready to Squawk Away!!


----------



## spankylabs

I'm in at #317


----------



## the professor

Done!


----------



## moneymaker

Yep


----------



## Champ

#320 Bring on the snows


----------



## blue geese

:rock:


----------



## lundy14

Bring on the squawk box


----------



## NDH2Ofowler

done #326


----------



## Duckslayerx

Liked......need a new squawk box


----------



## pbohls

another like from me!!!


----------



## NDduckslayer

Liked.


----------



## ksgoosehunter13

Done


----------



## otcblueplater

I really need one of these and I liked so ill pm you my info to send it to me!!!


----------



## WaterfowlWarrior

Done


----------



## TKM goose slayin

This would be a great addition to our spread! :rollin:


----------



## pappyhat

I'm in now.. Going to be late to ND this spring, Apr 1st for a couple weeks . Hope there are a few snow geese left . I need to find the "X".


----------



## ptownhunter

donezo


----------



## kill em

I'm in as well. It's right around the corner!


----------



## Bull Sprig

Liked.


----------



## josheduck

number 532 cant wait to get after them snows


----------



## snow123geese

Got 'er done. Thanks guys!


----------



## Phil The Thrill

I liked it.


----------



## KEN W

I like it.


----------



## DonkeyCart

Liked!!

Thanks to both Northern Skies and Chris for this opportunity!!


----------



## Snow-Blue 52761

Done did it!!! :beer:


----------



## huntingmaniac

Liked and now posted relpy. Hope I win


----------



## TheAnimalSlayer

Done! Those things are sweet!


----------



## quacksmak

Chris Hustad said:


> Northern Skies Outfitters will be giving away a 2-speaker Squawk Box Ecaller (with custom MP3) as soon as he reaches 1000 likes on Facebook. To be entered - simply like him on facebook and come back here and post up that you did...that's it.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Northern- ... 1850732834


im in


----------



## klein

done


----------



## sdgoosehunter16

Liked the page! Sign me up!!


----------



## Brandon Cattanach

done!!


----------



## ckchub

I am in i liked there site


----------



## 6162rk

ready for a squawk box! like it.


----------



## hunter2

Been there done that. COOL.


----------



## teamfowlkillers

DONE


----------



## williamhansenbegg

DONE


----------



## yoder

I'm in. thanks Squawk box


----------



## blhunter3

Done, Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## mjschuette

done, thanks for supporting nodak outdoors


----------



## huntnutia

Got that "like" botton clicked


----------



## zwohl

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## BigA1

Thanks for the give-away. The "like" button has been pushed.


----------



## rooster_david

Done. Thanks Matt and Nodakoutdoors!


----------



## bluegoose18

done 
ithink :rollin:


----------



## Horker23

Done


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

Done!!!!!!!!! cant wait to get after some snows this spring!!!!! Bring on the Squawk BOX!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bradcrisco

Done. Thanks!


----------



## swenny

Done... :rock:


----------



## cowaterfowler

Done.


----------



## mohallfisher

Done, number 378


----------



## SnowSlammer

Did it!


----------



## snowgoosehunter

DONE! :thumb:


----------



## popo

Done, Thank's.


----------



## Waterfowler40

Liked, thanks for the opputunity to win the Squawk Box!


----------



## teamshakeandbake

i liked it on facebook


----------



## Wetland Warriors

Even got my girlfriend to like it!


----------



## tony00165

Done. Sign me up


----------



## ShineRunner

gotter done! :sniper:


----------



## ckbeggs

Done.


----------



## Skeep_09

Done!


----------



## XFactor

Done and Done!!!


----------



## duckmander

I LIKE


----------



## justund223

liking it


----------



## jp

make it so! :thumb:


----------



## snowhunter23

Liked matt's page. Bring on the conservation season!


----------



## ruddyduck

Done and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Springer

Liked!! This would be nice.


----------



## Pete

Done.


----------



## nickle ditch

Done.


----------



## twopopper

Done!!


----------



## jasony

Done


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Gone and done it!!


----------



## WingedShooter7

Done. Thank you for the opportunity, would love to win it!


----------



## baase

done and liked it


----------



## joebobhunter4

Done


----------



## pintail09

Done


----------



## Andy Weber

Liked!


----------



## HUSKERFOWLER

MISSION COMPLETED


----------



## orrghead16

Done! Thanks!


----------



## bodawg

I'm in ! Thanks


----------



## str8shooter461

done. pick me.


----------



## Younghunter4

Did it.


----------



## GooseSlayer14

liked


----------



## goodkarmarising

done...i could definitely use one.


----------



## Mallard69

i liked it!


----------



## zettler

Done, posted a question and thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## jpallen14

Done, thanks


----------



## Buck25

i liked it. thanks for the chance.


----------



## snowfreak

Done!


----------



## honker85

LIKED!!!!


----------



## mudhunter

dunnit


----------



## shortlab

done


----------



## bagsmasher

I did it and I'm glad.


----------



## bjmeinders

I Hope I win!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

Done


----------



## Mud15

Done! Thanks for the chance


----------



## camo4me85

441 here


----------



## justquacky

445 is my#


----------



## sws002

Done!


----------



## hb1

Liked


----------



## cwientjes

DONE! and thanks


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Done - #462.


----------



## bangas26

been there and done that!! enjoyed seeing those video's! oh to have a day like that!!! Sky Carp are dying! love it!


----------



## allhunter

Did it


----------



## greenhead243

I like!


----------



## teamextrema

I liked it! We have a long ways to go. How about a drawing at 500 and then 1000? :beer:


----------



## sprig93

Done deal!


----------



## duknut1975

I,m number 476, almost halfway there!


----------



## Goosecrazy

done did got after it!! #479!


----------



## pbduckkiller

DONE!! Thanks for the opportunity Squawk Box!!


----------



## Russell Hoover

I'm in


----------



## GooseNazi

Done!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Liked....sign me up.

#497, got a ways to go yet.


----------



## droppingtwenty

im num 500 lol 500 more to go  got my fingers crossed


----------



## B &amp; D Shootin' Team

Ok, now,... let's get to callin'!


----------



## SandBilly

that you did...that's it.
Thanks


----------



## collar boy

Liked it.


----------



## 495hp

Done


----------



## sdkylesd

Done


----------



## CoyoteSlayer22

Done and ready for the chance to win


----------



## ericwaletzko

Done!


----------



## JDuncan

I just got back from missouri hunting with matt, what a great time... i added him on facebook(like) and wrote on his wall Thanks Justin


----------



## jpallen14

edit


----------



## buddyboy94

done


----------



## Nasty Nate

yes please


----------



## tizzo

download/file.php?mode=view&id=7526


----------



## donkey

done


----------



## death trap

Im in but im not lucky.


----------



## head35

done #546


----------



## tglobes27

liked! #550


----------



## redrider

Done! Thanks for the oppertunity.


----------



## Moose24

#555. :beer:


----------



## DEER BOY

#557 here looks like your having a good season. Keep showing your great videos.


----------



## clsposse

# 565 done


----------



## Water Swater

done and thanks

Steve


----------



## EllendaleND

DONE i want a squak box  :beer:


----------



## smokeumm

I did, thanks.


----------

